# Blue orchids



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Besides the regular orchid endlers I also have the blue orchids at home. It's my own created strain of orchids. They look totally like the regular ones but the green, red and orange has been replaced by blue.

It's a stunning new version of the orchids and there's already a waiting list of breeders who like to have some of these fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

nice looking. too bad I have gotten out of livebearers


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Well Susan, didn't you use to have endlers as well as I recall? So, totally out of any livebearers these days?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes I did, I was part of the conservation of them, had several wild types from the last collection. Now I am mainly keeping several species of cories and several species of plecos. I have about 50 plecos coming in tomorrow.


----------

